

Kato.im Launches Kato Teams, a Free Chat Platform for Businesses - petrohi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/27/kato-im-launches-kato-teams-a-free-chat-platform-for-businesses/

======
rubyrescue
I know Andrei and have been following him and the team since they started.
Great service. Incidentally they're an Erlang shop that uses release upgrades
to do seamless code deploys without losing a chat session. Impressive.

------
donniezazen
Generally speaking it never ceases to amaze me how many of these chat
platforms are but often they tend not to be compatible to XMPP protocol.

~~~
rekoros
We built Kato from product down, trying to avoid protocol-driven pitfalls.
We'll add an integration sooner than later.

~~~
donniezazen
Cool it would be nice to be able to connect your own XMPP server.

------
daigoba66
So the only differentiator is that you can tile multiple chat windows? Of
course I haven't tried it yet, but that feels like it would be overwhelming.

~~~
rekoros
That, and vim-like keyboard shortcuts ([https://kato.im/articles/keyboard-
control/](https://kato.im/articles/keyboard-control/))

And ability to use the same account to __work with multiple teams at the same
time __.

Also markdown support.

------
halcyondaze
Question: Why are there so many new chat platforms coming out? Isn't this
problem pretty well figured out by now?

~~~
rekoros
Nah. People still live in email.

~~~
hobarrera
IM and email are different things. People still use email because IM is not
meant to replace it.

~~~
rekoros
I think IM is a bit of a misnomer when applied to products like Kato.
Persistence, sync across devices, and instant search make it a lot more like
"multi-person, temporally-organized Evernote, with real-time feedback", which
is closer to replacing email than IM.

For what it's worth, the Kato team so far hasn't sent a single internal email
over the history of the company. (We're distributed across ~15 cities.)

------
statico
Great job, Andrei and Peter!

